# HLVW shifter



## jasonin20020 (15 Mar 2004)

does any one know the shift pattern of the shifter?

R..3....5...7
....gate 
...4....6...8 


wheres 1 and 2????


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 Mar 2004)

R-1-3      5-7    
          2-4-gate-6-8


Hope that helps... 

though if you really dont know... you shouldnt be driving it......

since before you can drive it you have to understand the air system and so on...

out of curiosity why are you asking?


----------



## jasonin20020 (15 Mar 2004)

im qualified on it air brakes and all, had a brain fart and it couldnt wait til tomorrow. it was bugging the heck outta me


----------



## jasonin20020 (15 Mar 2004)

my friend asked me and i couldnt answer i was like uhhhh


----------



## Thompson_JM (15 Mar 2004)

wow.. not many of our Sup Techs have HL on their 404‘s 


but yeah, glad i could help


----------



## jasonin20020 (15 Mar 2004)

i finished the course on friday and the it was sup techs and v-techs, and one infanteer, dunno y he was on the course :S but it was fun when we went off roading and all, never knew u could take them on two wheels


----------

